# Excel: Formel zum Umwandeln von hh:mm:ss nach mm gesucht



## Kreon (26. November 2006)

Servus,

ich habe in einer Spalte Zeitangaben im Format hh:mm:ss stehen und möchte in der nächsten Spalte das ganze auf Minuten mit Dezimalstellen umgerechnet haben. Also:

01:10:30 --> 70,5 [min]
02:01:45 --> 121,75 [min]
00:05:20 --> 5,33 [min]

Darf auch gerne umständlich sein, hauptsache es funktioniert


----------



## bsekranker (26. November 2006)

Kreon am 26.11.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich habe in einer Spalte Zeitangaben im Format hh:mm:ss stehen und möchte in der nächsten Spalte das ganze auf Minuten mit Dezimalstellen umgerechnet haben. Also:
> 
> ...


Per "Format" - "Zellen" - "Benutzerdefiniert" - "Typ: [m]" kriegst du das Ganze schon mal auf Minuten, wegen dem Runden auf Dezimalstellen schau ich noch mal.


----------



## Kreon (26. November 2006)

bsekranker am 26.11.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Per "Format" - "Zellen" - "Benutzerdefiniert" - "Typ: [m]" kriegst du das Ganze schon mal auf Minuten, wegen dem Runden auf Dezimalstellen schau ich noch mal.




Leider nicht ganz   :

aus 02:01:30 wird *1 Minute * anstatt 121 min


----------



## bsekranker (26. November 2006)

Kreon am 26.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 26.11.2006 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir nicht. :o

Probier mal [mm] statt [m].


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2006)

Kreon am 26.11.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich habe in einer Spalte Zeitangaben im Format hh:mm:ss stehen und möchte in der nächsten Spalte das ganze auf Minuten mit Dezimalstellen umgerechnet haben. Also:
> 
> ...



da ich nicht weiß, ob es ne fertige funktionierende formel gibt, und wenn auch umständlich sein darf, dann mach 3 spalten, zB A B C, und in A die h, in B die min und in C die sec

dann kannst du zB in D schreiben:

=60*A+B+C/60 

*edit* du musst noch ne abfrage miteinbauen, falls C = 0 ist, damit es keinen fehler gibt:

zB =WENN(C=0;60*A+B;60*A+B+C/60 =


und hinter A/B/C natürlich jeweils noch die zeilennummer, aber ich danke, das versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Kreon (26. November 2006)

Herbboy am 26.11.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich nicht weiß, ob es ne fertige funktionierende formel gibt, und wenn auch umständlich sein darf, dann mach 3 spalten, zB A B C, und in A die h, in B die min und in C die sec
> 
> dann kannst du zB in D schreiben:
> 
> ...



Das war mir ja gleich klar, dass Herbboy hier was zu sagen hat, du bist ja der ungekrönte Excelformel-Ratgeber im PcGames Forum!!!!!!   

Und natürlich klappt die Sache auch. Nur habe ich diese Lösung schon selbst in Betracht gezogen. Mir geht es vielmehr darum, aus dem Format hh:mm:ss nur Minuten zu machen (einfach von der Optik her. Klar, man könnte die drei neuen Spalten verstecken, aber da ich die Daten zwingend im Format hh:mm:ss eingebe(n) (muss), wäre es doppelt gemoppelt und würde schlichtweg nur Zeit kosten)

Aber ne Frage zur deiner WENN-Funktion habe ich noch: wenn C=0 teilst du ja immer noch durch 60, was eine erlaubte Operation ist. Eigentlich ist die WENN Funktion komplett überflüssig, funktioniert aber natürlich auch trotzdem.

@bsekranker: wenn ich das Format auf [mm] stelle erhalte ich folgendes

1h 02min 30 sec = *02 *Minuten, immerhin besser als nur *2 *aber eben keine 62 Minuten


----------



## skicu (26. November 2006)

Statt der Variablen A, B und C nimmst du eben 
	
	



```
Stunde(A1)*60+Minute(A1)+Sekunde(A1)/60
```


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2006)

Kreon am 26.11.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ne Frage zur deiner WENN-Funktion habe ich noch: wenn C=0 teilst du ja immer noch durch 60, was eine erlaubte Operation ist. Eigentlich ist die WENN Funktion komplett überflüssig, funktioniert aber natürlich auch trotzdem.


 nö, da steht ja eben druch das "wenn" überstzet: WENN C=0, dann addiere A*60 und B, SONST addiere A*60 und B und C/60


wenn C also null ist, dann wird C gar nicht mit in die rechnung genommen.


----------



## skicu (26. November 2006)

Herbboy am 26.11.2006 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 26.11.2006 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre das nicht so einfacher?

```
=(Stunde(A1)*60)+Minute(A1)+(Sekunde(A1)/60)
```

Und funktioniert sogar! Auch bei Sekunde(A1) == 0!
Vorausgesetzt, die Uhrzeit steht in A1 ..

P.S.: Kann sein, dass Excel versucht, die Zelle mit der Formel als Uhrzeit zu formatieren. Muss man eben nochmal kurz manuell die Formatierung auf Standard zurückändern.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2006)

skicu am 26.11.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das nicht so einfacher?
> 
> ```
> =(Stunde(A1)*60)+Minute(A1)+(Sekunde(A1)/60)
> ...


 ich versteh nicht ganz... was soll das "Stunde" und "minute"...? sind das funktionen von excel? wie gesagt: von den zitformeln bei excel hab ich keine ahnung. wenn das funtioniert, dann isses ja umso besser.


----------



## checker1985m (26. November 2006)

Kreon am 26.11.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich habe in einer Spalte Zeitangaben im Format hh:mm:ss stehen und möchte in der nächsten Spalte das ganze auf Minuten mit Dezimalstellen umgerechnet haben. Also:
> 
> ...




Nicht umständlich


----------



## Kreon (27. November 2006)

Vielen Dank an *skicu *und an *checker1985m*
beide Formel funktionieren tadellos.   

Aber noch mal zu deiner 3 Spalten Formel, Herb!

Wenn ich *ohne *WENN Funktion arbeite und in C null steht, klappt es doch trotzdem. 
Dass es ordentlicher aussieht, dass C überhaupt nicht "mitaddiert" wird, wenn es 0 ist, ist doch nur ein rein optischer Vorteil.

Bitte klär mich auf! Oder wolltest du es nur extra umständlich machen, weil ich das geschrieben habe?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2006)

Kreon am 27.11.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte klär mich auf! Oder wolltest du es nur extra umständlich machen, weil ich das geschrieben habe?


stimmt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht... hätte vermutet, dass excel nen fehler ausgibt... 

*ARGH* ich dep... man kann ja nur nicht DURCH null teilen - aber null durch x geht natürlich... denkfehler...


----------



## Hannibal89 (27. November 2006)

Herbboy am 27.11.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 27.11.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich eigentlich sagen..... naja die Formel müsste aber so stimmen, nur das die Zei angaben, ja in Zeile stehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2006)

Hannibal89 am 27.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wollte ich eigentlich sagen..... naja die Formel müsste aber so stimmen, nur das die Zei angaben, ja in Zeile stehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


meine methode wäre so:

...A. .B.. C.. D
1......................=A1*60+B1+C1/60
2......................=A2*60+B2+C2/60


also zB wen du 1:34:05 hast, dann schreibst du die 1 in A1,die 35 in B1 und die 5 in C1. die nächste zeit dann in A2, B2, C2...  usw.


----------



## Kreon (28. November 2006)

checker1985m am 26.11.2006 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 26.11.2006 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir mal erklären, warum das bei dir funktioniert? Bei mir tuts ja auch, aber wieso lautet die Formel Ax*60*24?

UND, nächste Frage:

wie muss man die Zellen formatieren, dass aus bsp. Eingabe " 50" --> 50 min wird. Oder aus Eingabe " 30 " --> 30km?
Für Eingabe " 30 " --> 30°C hat es bei mir funktioniert, aber nicht für [min] und [km].


----------



## Kreon (28. November 2006)

Kreon am 28.11.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> checker1985m am 26.11.2006 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, noch was:
wie lautet der Formelteil, wenn ich bei einer WENN-Funktion als wahres oder falsches Ergebnis einfach möchte, dass die Zelle leer bleibt?
Beispiel: ist A1 >1, dann schreibe 5, wenn nicht, dann mach auch nichts!


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2006)

Kreon am 28.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, noch was:
> wie lautet der Formelteil, wenn ich bei einer WENN-Funktion als wahres oder falsches Ergebnis einfach möchte, dass die Zelle leer bleibt?
> Beispiel: ist A1 >1, dann schreibe 5, wenn nicht, dann mach auch nichts!


 einfach zwei gänsefüßchen. 

also zB *WENN(A1>1;5;"")*


wegen der sache mit km usw. hab ich keine ahnung...  evtl. musst du, wenn es schon auf km eingestellt ist, dann zB 3000 eingeben für 30km, weiler eine eingabe in m erwartet...?


----------



## checker1985m (28. November 2006)

Kreon am 28.11.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> checker1985m am 26.11.2006 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, Excel hat ähnlich wie beim Datum, einen Zähler intern laufen.

Wenn ich in Feld "A1" als Beispiel eine "3" eintrage und als Zahl formatiert lasse und in Feld "B1" die Formel: =A1 eintrage, aber als Datum formatiere, so zeigt er mir den 03.01.1990 an. Jedes mal, wenn sich die Zahl in Feld "A1" um eine ganze Zahl erhöht, steigt auch das Datum um einen Tag an.

Ähnlich ist es mit der Uhrzeit. Hab zur Verdeutlichung nochmal nen Screenshot hochgeladen.


----------



## checker1985m (28. November 2006)

Kreon am 28.11.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> UND, nächste Frage:
> 
> wie muss man die Zellen formatieren, dass aus bsp. Eingabe " 50" --> 50 min wird. Oder aus Eingabe " 30 " --> 30km?
> Für Eingabe " 30 " --> 30°C hat es bei mir funktioniert, aber nicht für [min] und [km].



Zelle wird als Benutzerdefiniert formatiert, als Typ musst du folgendes eingeben:


```
0,00 "km"
```

Excel scheint das m für "Minuten" zu reservieren. Wenn ich nur ein k nehme, wird jede Zahl mit einem k geschrieben und ich kann beim Typ die Gänsefüße weglassen. Wenn ich km haben möchte, muss ich diese bei Typ mit Gänsefüßen versehen.


----------



## Kreon (29. November 2006)

checker1985m am 28.11.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Zelle wird als Benutzerdefiniert formatiert, als Typ musst du folgendes eingeben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hier hat jemanden seinen Nick nicht umsonst, danke Checker!


----------

